# Scared



## 14360 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm 16, and I've been dealing with IBS-D for a few years now, although I've never been officially diagnosed with it. I've had a bad past couple of days, so my mom finally scheduled another doctors appointment. I'm scared my doctor will have me do a colonoscopy. I've heard that it's perfectly painless, and I've heard that it's the most painful thing ever. And thats just the procedure, I know the prep will be hell all on its own. And as I'm in my junior year at school, I can't really take almost a whole week off to do the prep, procedure, and recovery. Just taking one day off last week was a pain enough! So does anyone think that my doctor will have me do one, or possibly and endoscopy? And if so, how was yours if you had one? Thanks. -Caitlin


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It will depend on your symptoms.For the vast majority of people it is painless because most of the time the drugs work, and they would be at school or work the next day.IF you need one (not everyone needs one) you might see if you could schedule on a Monday so you don't have to take any days off because of the prep. Usually most of the worst of the prep where you need to be on the toilet is the night before. Not several days of pooping. Although some people do recommend a restricted diet for a day or two ahead of time if you can't handle bringing your lunch of what is allowed and stuff like that.For most people it is a one day thing where they are off work, it normally isn't a week.If you are more worried about feeling achy the next day (and usually not achy enough you can't go to school or work) then do it on a Friday and recover on the weekend.With anything like this remember the few people who had a bad experience report that a lot more than people with good ones, or who had it easy.This proportion seems about right(estimated number) lets say 3,000 people have a proceedure and 3 have a problem. 2 of the 3 will tell everyone about it and one of the people who had it easy will tell anyone about it.K.


----------



## 22560 (Aug 31, 2006)

Try not to be scared! Which, I know, is hard, because just last week I was on here terrified of my own colonoscopy - which was on Thursday.I'm not going to lie. It sucked. The prep sucked - but for me it was just the suckiness of drinking the liquid .. the going to the bathroom didn't bother me, because really, there was nothing IN me (I had had BAD IBS attacks for days before), so it all went through me pretty quick and painlessly.The procedure itself - nothing. "Roll over on your left side" and I was OUT.And because of MY particular problem, the aftermath has been bad - worse than anyone ever told me it could be. I asked the nurses about it, and they said out of the hundreds of these they do every week, only about 1 person per week has ANY trouble at all - and the extent of the troubles I had was REALLY rare. And a result of MY particular problem (namely that I have a couple really constricted areas of my colon, and a screwed up appendix, and the air got trapped and couldn't be released).So with all the trapped air, yes, it hurt. Yes it STILL hurts, because my appendix is irritated. But? That's rare. You have a 99% chance of waking up, going home a half hour later, and not having any significant pain.But you know what? I wish I had done it 3 years ago when I first gave into the fact that my level of problem was not just something I could live with. I wish I had done it when they first suggested it, instead of waiting until now. Because maybe then they could have FIXED my problems 3 years ago, and I would have had those 3 years of my life back. I think of ALL the things I missed out on because of my stomach - parties, vacations, hanging out with my friends ... and I wish I had done something sooner.So, my advice is to take a couple days off of school - schedule it for a Monday, so you prep over the weekend, and tentatively plan to stay home on Tuesday (because, even with the extreme reaction I had, 2 days later I AM going about my normal activities, albeit a little slow). I know it's hard to get time off of school, BELIEVE me, I would go to school 3/4 dead so I wouldn't have to make up the work. Talk to your teachers, get the work ahead of time.You're 16. Don't let fear of a couple days of missed school and the suckiness of the prep stop you from getting the help you should have. You don't want to miss out on boyfriends, dates, proms, exams, college, jobs, friends ... LIFE.Good luck! I hope the doctor can help you feel better.


----------



## 14360 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks guys, you helped a lot. TiredCat, your story really reassured me of some things, and Kathleen, your posts always make me feel better.







I'm not even sure if I'll have to have one, I was freaking out to my friend earlier and she was like, 'SHUT UP YOU'LL BE FINE!' Lol. But now if I do, now I know what to expect. Thanks so much!


----------

